# Suche nette GIlde!



## Trionas (21. September 2011)

Hi Leute bin der Erich, 26 Jahre alt und wollte eigentlich immer scho WoW zocken, habe ich auch aber durch Arbeit und Privaten konnte ich nie richtig lange zocken, da sich in diesen Jahr alles gebessert hat und ich endlich anfangen kann richtig einzusteigen suche ich eine nette Gilde.

Ich erwarte net viel Ts3 bisschen Hilfe vl Ingame Tipps, Klasse weiss ich noch net genau, hoffe gibt noch Gilden die Neuanfänger besser gesagt Wiedereinsteiger nimmt.


Würde von Stufe eins anfangen, MFg Erich

Welche Seite Horde oder Allianz is mir gleich mag beide =).


----------



## Ugla (22. September 2011)

Eine nette Gilde ... - jo haben wir, sogar 2 in Cooperation.
TS3 , Forum, Ingame Chat ... - jo ist vorhanden
Hilfe bei Fragen ... - ist das in einer Gilde nicht selbstverständlich _*guckt irretiert _ ähm ja natürlich 
Neueinsteiger Wiedereinsteiger ... - immer gern, die sind noch nicht so verdorben durch die heutigen Neuerungen (DGN Finder etc)

Also, ach und Hallo erst mal, du siehst wir können einige deiner Wünsche erfüllen. Ob es letztlich dann zusammen passt kann ich dir hier aber nicht versprechen. Wenn du bei uns jedoch "Content" erwartest und weit vorne mitspielen, dann wird es für uns schwer werden. Denn wir betreiben in einer Cooperation ein so genanntes "Lvl-Stop Projekt", dessen Ziel es ist alle Inhalte von WoW (hier Instanzen etc) gemeinsam zu erleben. Dies nun schon seit 2 Jahren sehr erfolgreich. Wir stoppen gerade auf der Scherbe und der aktuelle Raidcontent ist Black Tempel und Hyal. Sunwell wird folgen und danach wird es weiter nach Nordend gehen. Den jetzigen Content werden wir in schätungsweise einem Jahr erreichen. Wobei dies nur grob ist, da wir noch keinen Termin für "Nordend" haben. Sollte dir das egal sein und es wichtiger sein das deine vorher genannten Anforderungen dir wichtiger sein als "Progress" dann bist du bei uns sicher nicht verkehrt.

Wenn dich das interessiert und du noch weitere Fagen hast kannst du dich gern bei mir melden. Du erreichst mich, Sambi, (fast) immer ab 21 Uhr auf der Todeswache. Dort findest du sonst auch weitere Leute die "Ein Herz für Gnome" haben, die dir sicher auch gern weiter helfen.

Dir bei deiner Suche viel Glück und Erfolg
und hoffentlich kreuzen sich unsere Wege einmal

Sambi _*wo war die Visitenkarte... ach da ist noch eine_

"Ein Herz für Gnome"
Der neue Biergarten 
Sturmwind-Kathdralviertel
Eingang von den Kanälen
TODESWACHE

Inh.: Zamis und Sambi


----------



## heroes27 (26. September 2011)

Trionas schrieb:


> Hi Leute bin der Erich, 26 Jahre alt und wollte eigentlich immer scho WoW zocken, habe ich auch aber durch Arbeit und Privaten konnte ich nie richtig lange zocken, da sich in diesen Jahr alles gebessert hat und ich endlich anfangen kann richtig einzusteigen suche ich eine nette Gilde.
> 
> Ich erwarte net viel Ts3 bisschen Hilfe vl Ingame Tipps, Klasse weiss ich noch net genau, hoffe gibt noch Gilden die Neuanfänger besser gesagt Wiedereinsteiger nimmt.
> 
> ...




hay ich heiße swen und ich würde mich freuen wenn du zu uns in die gilde kommst wir sind auf dem server malorne und spielen allianz und in spiel heiße ich swenb. 


Wichtige Eigenschaften:

Du solltest Aufnahmefähigkeiten besitzen um worte in Taten umsetzen zu können. Deine Stärken sollten darin liegen dich mit Problemen deines Characters auseinandersetzen zu können und die Höchste Leistung mit deinem momentanen Gear rauszuholen. Eine gewisse Loyalität gegenüber dem Raid solltest du mitbringen, Spieler die Ihre Gilden andauernd wechseln suchen wir nicht
Du solltest eine Anwesenheit von mehr als 90% im Monat gewährleisten können. Urlaube und Geschäftsreisen gelten natürlich als Ausnahme.
Freundliche, erwachsene und zielorientierte Verhaltensweisen. Wenn dein Hauptaugenmerk auf Loot liegt, du nicht damit klar kommst mal auf die Ersatzbank zu müssen oder du schlechte Laune verbreitest, sind wir nicht die richtige Gilde für dich! Wenn du einen Fehler machst, wirst du ggf. sehr direkt darauf hingewiesen - nimm Kritik an und setz dich damit außeinander.

Maximale Optimierung deiner Klasse. Du hast immer das perfekte Zusammenspiel von Gems, Enchats und Reforging. Theorycrafting, Spreadsheet und Simcraft sind keine Fremdwörter für dich. Und zwei Pots pro Pull ist für dich so selbstverständlich wie das Amen in der Kirche!


PS: wir helfen dir so gut wir können gruß swenb


----------

